# The History of Prince Hall Freemasonry Recognition in Canada



## Blake Bowden (Dec 14, 2011)

http://tsmr.org/ph.html


----------



## Raymond Walters (Jan 8, 2012)

This should make for good reading for those who choose to read it!


----------



## cog41 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow!

Lots of good material.


----------

